# Sad vent.....



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

I got Morgan for my grandparents a few weeks after my Uncle (their son) suddenly passed away. He was their first GSD, and the first dog they had had in many years. I still remember plain as day the look on their faces when that big black and tan puppy I was holding in my arms ferociously barked at them as I was handing him over. 

They bonded quickly, but my Grandpa and Morgan were really pals. Over the years I cant really think of a time when you saw one and not the other. I really think he helped my Grandpa heal in many ways after losing my Uncle. When my Grandpa would make his weekend trips to Kentucky my Grandma would call me and say "This darn dog wont eat when your Grandpa isnt here. He's going to starve his fool self." 

Today I looked out of my Kitchen window and saw my Grandpa and Morgan walking side by side from the garage to the back door of the house. Both of them with a slight limp, heads down as they walked. Its almost funny how they resemble each other right now. Morgans face and my Grandpa's hair are the same silvery white color now. As they came to the steps, Morgan lifted his head so that my Grandpa could put his hand on him for balance as he stepped up the last tall step to the door. I could see my Grandpa holding the door open for Morgan as he slowly got up that last tall step himself.

How quickly these last 10 years have gone by.....it really doesnt seem fair.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Aww, that painted a touching picture. What a thing it would be to grow old together with your best friend.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh, what a gift have you given this man. The more time you spend with a good dog the your souls merge together. I wish these two many more years together.


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

sounds like they both had an incredible journey together. True companionship


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Ah, that actually made me a little misty eyed. Sounds like they have an amazing bond.


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

that made me cry and smile xx may they both live a long and healthy life


----------



## Todd (Sep 6, 2004)

Thanks for sharing. Definitely makes you think about life...


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Well, you just had to make me cry...I can just picture that scene and its sweet. 
Bittersweet.
But, what a wonderful thing you've done! 
(Yes, time passes much too quickly.)

 Kat


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I agree that time goes by way too fast... And it's sad to think of that 
But you did a great thing, and I'm touched by the fact that the two of them are still so close. Thank you for sharing this story! I'll likely be passing it on


----------



## Olivers mama (Oct 13, 2010)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> I agree that time goes by way too fast... And it's sad to think of that
> But you did a great thing, and I'm touched by the fact that the two of them are still so close. Thank you for sharing this story! I'll likely be passing it on


Ditto.....

With tears in my eyes, I picture a Rockwell painting of the 2....


----------



## Paul K (Oct 31, 2012)

Sounds like your grand dad and Morgan have a relationship that many try to find and never succeed. You done a truly loving and wonderful thing all those years ago and now you see the fruits it bears. Lovely story. Thanks for putting it here


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

PatchonGSD said:


> I got Morgan for my grandparents a few weeks after my Uncle (their son) suddenly passed away. He was their first GSD, and the first dog they had had in many years. I still remember plain as day the look on their faces when that big black and tan puppy I was holding in my arms ferociously barked at them as I was handing him over.
> 
> They bonded quickly, but my Grandpa and Morgan were really pals. Over the years I cant really think of a time when you saw one and not the other. I really think he helped my Grandpa heal in many ways after losing my Uncle. When my Grandpa would make his weekend trips to Kentucky my Grandma would call me and say "This darn dog wont eat when your Grandpa isnt here. He's going to starve his fool self."
> 
> ...


Make sure to get some of those scenes down in a picture!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Wow that go me really choked up. You should be a write. What a beautiful connection thy have. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm glad I'm not the only one you made cry. :blush: There is no friend like a German Shepherd. I am quite sure that whoever said "Dog is man's best friend" was speaking of a GSD. What a gift you gave to the both of them! A life shared in a way that only man and GSD can. I must admit, though, my stomach is tightening over the thought of one having to live without the other.  The pain after that closeness is beyond devastating.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks so much for sharing your story, it made my day!!!


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Sorry to make some of you guys cry, lol. It was such a bitter sweet moment for me. Thanks for reading, and I'll try to get a picture to go with the story.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Olivers mama said:


> Ditto.....
> 
> With tears in my eyes, I picture a Rockwell painting of the 2....


You just gave me a great I idea


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

what an absolutely touching story, lump in my throat and tears in my eyes ... beautiful gift you have given!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

OMGoodness. Seems life has gone so quickly. What a picture. 2 beautiful souls.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Your words paint such a beautiful picture of the loyalty of a German Shepherd to his family. A picture done of the two of them would be a great keepsake.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

Olivers mama said:


> Ditto.....
> 
> With tears in my eyes, I picture a Rockwell painting of the 2....


Wow! I was just going to say the same thing..What a beautiful picture your story paints...blessings to you and yours


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Thank you for sharing... a very visual picture of them..


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Morgan sounds like a companion of the heart ,he and your grandfather. It is a wonderful gift you gave them each.It is so hard when you realize time has passed. It sounds as though those two are still making their rounds ,just a little slower now.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

PatchonGSD said:


> You just gave me a great I idea


If you have photos, a little handmade book/scrapbook would be wonderful! 
I love stuff like that...and Christmas is coming .
(You're a good writer, so the story would be very special,)
Kat


----------

